# Quarter House Resort Units Explained



## Saintsfanfl

I have been working on a list of units at The Quarter House in New Orleans. Every room is unique so it is difficult to determine the room type. I would like more detail like square footage of each unit but for now this is what I have.

Quarter House - Phases 1-5, 7 - 69 Units
Quarter House I - Phases 6 & 8 - 42 Units

Units by type:

One Bedroom - 48
One Bedroom Deluxe - 10
Two Bedroom - 7
Efficiency Lockoff - 1
Two Bedroom (larger deluxe?) - 27
Two Bedroom Lockoff - 12
Penthouse - 6

The only thing I am not 100% certain on is the two types on non-lockoff 2BR's. There are 2BR's with one bathroom and 2BR's with 2 bathrooms. The suite types on their website show these as 2BR and 2BR Deluxe but these names are not specified on the HOA budgets so it is very possible that some of my 27 "larger" units only have 1 bathroom. I categorized them based on maintenance fee amount. The fee amounts seem to be very consistent in relation to the type and size of the units.

It is interesting that there is a single unit that is an "Efficiency Lockoff". I had been fairly certain that QH had no studios but this is a small lockoff type splits into two studios.

The 2BR lockoffs and the penthouses are probably around the same size in total. Five penthouses are on the 5th floor and presumably extend into the attic as a second floor while one Penthouse is located on the 3rd floor.

The reason some units are not listed on the unit location diagram is because it is only phases 1-7. If you don't see a unit on that diagram then it is likely part of phase 8.

If you need info on a specific unit number shoot me a PM.


----------



## kparam

Saintsfanfl said:


> I have been working on a list of units at The Quarter House in New Orleans. Every room is unique so it is difficult to determine the room type. I would like more detail like square footage of each unit but for now this is what I have.
> 
> Quarter House - Phases 1-5, 7 - 69 Units
> Quarter House I - Phases 6 & 8 - 42 Units
> 
> Units by type:
> 
> One Bedroom - 48
> One Bedroom Deluxe - 10
> Two Bedroom - 7
> Efficiency Lockoff - 1
> Two Bedroom (larger deluxe?) - 27
> Two Bedroom Lockoff - 12
> Penthouse - 6
> 
> The only thing I am not 100% certain on is the two types on non-lockoff 2BR's. There are 2BR's with one bathroom and 2BR's with 2 bathrooms. The suite types on their website show these as 2BR and 2BR Deluxe but these names are not specified on the HOA budgets so it is very possible that some of my 27 "larger" units only have 1 bathroom. I categorized them based on maintenance fee amount. The fee amounts seem to be very consistent in relation to the type and size of the units.
> 
> It is interesting that there is a single unit that is an "Efficiency Lockoff". I had been fairly certain that QH had no studios but this is a small lockoff type splits into two studios.
> 
> The 2BR lockoffs and the penthouses are probably around the same size in total. Five penthouses are on the 5th floor and presumably extend into the attic as a second floor while one Penthouse is located on the 3rd floor.
> 
> The reason some units are not listed on the unit location diagram is because it is only phases 1-7. If you don't see a unit on that diagram then it is likely part of phase 8.
> 
> If you need info on a specific unit number shoot me a PM.



I know this is an older post, but thanks for the info.  We own 2 weeks at the Quarter House - a 1BR deluxe and a penthouse.  The penthouse, #516 is the only unit in the resort with a full kitchen (includes an oven).   I haven't seen 2 units that are exactly the same.  That's one of the many things that make it delightfully unique.


----------



## Greg G

kparam

Also unit 118, “The RiverBoat” room, on the ground floor has an oven from what I remember and the unit pictures I took back in late March of 2005  (not sure if it still has one now)

Greg


----------



## Saintsfanfl

kparam said:


> I know this is an older post, but thanks for the info.  We own 2 weeks at the Quarter House - a 1BR deluxe and a penthouse.  The penthouse, #516* is the only unit in the resort with a full kitchen* (includes an oven).   I haven't seen 2 units that are exactly the same.  That's one of the many things that make it delightfully unique.



Actually many units have a full kitchen including an oven. The QH has also been gradually updating some of the "partial" kitchens with ovens. I own several units and some of them have ovens. The only way to know for sure is to call because it is not by any specific unit type.

I found out recently that unit 232, which is a 2BR lock-off, has 3 bathrooms. It has 2 baths in the larger half and one in the smaller half. I was pretty sure that only the Penthouse suites had three bathrooms but 232 is at least one exception.

I also found out that 418, which has the maintenance fee of a 2BR deluxe and is almost 1,000 sq ft, apparently only has one bath but I need to verify it with a second source.


----------



## kparam

Greg G said:


> kparam
> 
> Also unit 118, “The RiverBoat” room, on the ground floor has an oven from what I remember and the unit pictures I took back in late March of 2005  (not sure if it still has one now)
> 
> Greg



Thanks!   I didn't know this.


----------



## kparam

Saintsfanfl said:


> Actually many units have a full kitchen including an oven. The QH has also been gradually updating some of the "partial" kitchens with ovens. I own several units and some of them have ovens. The only way to know for sure is to call because it is not by any specific unit type.
> 
> I found out recently that unit 232, which is a 2BR lock-off, has 3 bathrooms. It has 2 baths in the larger half and one in the smaller half. I was pretty sure that only the Penthouse suites had three bathrooms but 232 is at least one exception.
> 
> I also found out that 418, which has the maintenance fee of a 2BR deluxe and is almost 1,000 sq ft, apparently only has one bath but I need to verify it with a second source.



This is great information.  It's good to know that the Quarter House continues to update the units.  I believe our penthouse unit (516) only has 2 bathrooms (one downstairs and the other off the master bedroom upstairs.)   We haven't stayed in it yet but look forward to in 2015.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

kparam said:


> This is great information.  It's good to know that the Quarter House continues to update the units.  I believe our penthouse unit (516) only has 2 bathrooms (one downstairs and the other off the master bedroom upstairs.)   We haven't stayed in it yet but look forward to in 2015.



The QH does quite a bit of updating every year. They do a great job. 

I thought all six penthouses had 3 baths but I do have unit 516 as having 2 baths in my database. It's crazy how much the units vary.


----------



## Badgerbandit

What can you tell me about unit 505 at the Quarter House?  Thanks.


----------



## riverdees05

When you exchange in with Interval International, do you get the room that is on the confirmation?


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Badgerbandit said:


> What can you tell me about unit 505 at the Quarter House?  Thanks.



I believe it is 1BR Deluxe. It probably sleeps 6. It should be larger than the smaller 1BR units. It is on the 5th floor. It has a higher maintenance fee than the other 1BR deluxe units but this probably has to do with it being a Phase 7 unit rather than size. I do not have any details on windows. If you occupy it please update us on any additional details.

If you call QH and ask for Sheneka she can fill you in on the specific details.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

riverdees05 said:


> When you exchange in with Interval International, do you get the room that is on the confirmation?



I am pretty sure that you do. There have been threads in the past where the exchanger received the same unit number. Obviously any resort has the right to swap the units but they are supposed to hold true to the details on the certificate. That said, I think QH keeps it straightforward and never swaps units unless something is inoperable.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

I am supposed to be downsizing my portfolio but I just picked up another 2BR at the QH. It was a good deal so I couldn't resist. Now back to trying to get some sold...


----------



## DB-Wis

We just received an Interval confirmation for unit 216, which is described on the confirmation as being a two bedroom with one bath.  Can anyone tell me more about this particular unit?

The reservation is for a week starting March 25, which is Good Friday.  Are there any particular plusses or minuses for being in New Orleans over Easter weekend?


----------



## Greg G

DB-Wis 

Chris Owens Easter Parade – This is an annual Easter parade. The parade snakes through the French Quarter in colorful floats, and included marching bands, and the St. Charles St Car band. We were on Bourbon St (in 2005) catching beads and necklaces they threw from the floats. Both sides of the street were completely packed with people. Haven't been to Mardi Gras but I can now imagine it must be one heck of a crowded celebration just based on what I saw during the Easter parade.






















Lots of vendors selling things at that time as well in and around Jackson Square (more than usual I would guess).  For example the following was a neat set of cloth prints? that I saw during parade day.








Greg


----------



## DB-Wis

Thanks, Greg.  Looks like a fun event!


----------



## Saintsfanfl

DB-Wis said:


> We just received an Interval confirmation for unit 216, which is described on the confirmation as being a two bedroom with one bath.  Can anyone tell me more about this particular unit?
> 
> The reservation is for a week starting March 25, which is Good Friday.  Are there any particular plusses or minuses for being in New Orleans over Easter weekend?



I don't have very much on 216. It was part of phase 5. The sq ft should be decent. The suite name is Chateau Chartres. Can you give me some additional details from your exchange certificate? Is there an oven or a washer/dryer?

Some single bathroom units are handicap accessible and only have a shower with no tub. Not sure if 216 is like that but I know 318 & 418 are like this and probably 218.


----------



## DB-Wis

The confirmation just says it's 2 bedrooms and one bath.  An Interval rep (who called to say we had gotten the confirmation) said in a voice mail message that it included a kitchen.  I'm not sure whether it includes a washer/dryer.


----------



## spackler

Thanks for all the great information.  Do you (or anyone) have any info on room 202?  Good/bad/average?  I've heard conflicting info on whether or not it has a kitchen.  Thank you!


----------



## chapjim

Call 'em up and ask!  They'll get someone who can answer these questions.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Saintsfanfl,  You and other's here were so helpful to me when I was purchasing my unit that I wanted to give you some info to add to you master list.


I own unit # 322   2 Bedroom / 2 Bath Lock Out  ( I love this unit because its nice and quiet and I love that I pass thru the garden to get to my unit)
Suite Name: L'Hermitage


----------



## Saintsfanfl

spackler said:


> Thanks for all the great information.  Do you (or anyone) have any info on room 202?  Good/bad/average?  I've heard conflicting info on whether or not it has a kitchen.  Thank you!



All the units have a fully equipped kitchen so it definitely has a kitchen. Some have an oven but most do not. I believe that all have at least burners, a microwave, a fridge, and stocked with the standard. II classifies a full size kitchen that is missing an oven as a "limited kitchen". So when you see a QH unit on II showing the full "K" it means it should have an oven and this should be reflected in the details. 

Unit 202 is small, near an elevator, and likely noisy.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Sugarcubesea said:


> Saintsfanfl,  You and other's here were so helpful to me when I was purchasing my unit that I wanted to give you some info to add to you master list.
> 
> 
> I own unit # 322   2 Bedroom / 2 Bath Lock Out  ( I love this unit because its nice and quiet and I love that I pass thru the garden to get to my unit)
> Suite Name: L'Hermitage



Coincidentally I just exchanged into 322AB adding another LO unit to my same owned week 51. I just want to confirm the II details some of which I know are incorrect like they only show one fridge. The Beds are listed as Queens in both rooms. Do you know the sq ft?

Thanks


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Saintsfanfl said:


> Coincidentally I just exchanged into 322AB adding another LO unit to my same owned week 51. I just want to confirm the II details some of which I know are incorrect like they only show one fridge. The Beds are listed as Queens in both rooms. Do you know the sq ft?
> 
> Thanks





It’s a 2 BR/ Lock off, and its 987 square feet. I can confirm that there is a fridge on both sides of A and B and the beds are Queen Size. Both bedrooms have the exposed brick wall and I love the location as you walk down the long hallway on 3 then around the corner and down the steps, this is where you pass thru and can see down to the garden area of QH… I love how quiet this unit is…


----------



## Sugarcubesea

what is unit 208 like?  My friend just exchanged in and got that unit....thanks


----------



## spackler

Sugarcubesea said:


> ...My friend...




Unit 208 (week 24) also just happens to be selling on eBay at the starting price of $1.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

spackler said:


> Unit 208 (week 24) also just happens to be selling on eBay at the starting price of $1.



Wow, thats good news, do you by chance know what this unit is like as my friend is trying to figure out if this unit will be noisy...


----------



## spackler

Any idea on a fair market price for a week 9 (Mardi Gras) for a 2-bedroom?


----------



## Saintsfanfl

spackler said:


> Any idea on a fair market price for a week 9 (Mardi Gras) for a 2-bedroom?



Which unit number? Not all 2BRs are equal at the QH. Some are only 500+ sq ft with one bathroom shower only while on the other side of the spectrum some are 1,600 sq ft with jacuzzi tubs and some have 3 bathrooms. The 2BR lock-off is going to be the most valuable even over the penthouse.

If I had to guess on an auction market price from a decent reputation seller I would say $6k for the smaller 2BR and $9k for the lock-off but I might be off. It only takes two bidders that are after owner usage for the price to skyrocket.

One sold on ebay as a buy it now back in 2014 for $3,598 all in. It was a 2BR lock-off and an absolute steal in my opinion. I wish I had seen that one.


----------



## spackler

Mostly just curious.  I see unit 421 sold for over $15,000 on a non-auction site.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

spackler said:


> Mostly just curious.  I see unit 421 sold for over $15,000 on a non-auction site.



That is highly doubtful. Those listings sites will mark the items sold but leave the original price. You can't actually know what the unit sold at. They rarely if ever sell at the list prices but it is a great week and sought after so what likely happened is multiple offers were made but it sold for less than half the list price.

Unit 421 is decent size but not a lock-off. Still a fantastic mardi gras unit for sure.


----------



## spackler

It was on sellatimeshare.com - says it sold for $15,205.

I don't know anything about the site or how reputable they are.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Sugarcubesea said:


> what is unit 208 like?  My friend just exchanged in and got that unit....thanks



Does anyone know what this unit is like.  My girlfriend leaves in 4 weeks and is dying to know if this is s nice unit.  Thanks


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Sugarcubesea said:


> Does anyone know what this unit is like.  My girlfriend leaves in 4 weeks and is dying to know if this is s nice unit.  Thanks



All of the units are nice. Unit 208 is one of the few units with a balcony so that's a big plus. It is going to be a small 1BR unit.


----------



## ran-ran

Saintsfanfl said:


> All of the units are nice. Unit 208 is one of the few units with a balcony so that's a big plus. It is going to be a small 1BR unit.



The only unit at the Quarter House with a balcony is 232.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

ran-ran said:


> The only unit at the Quarter House with a balcony is 232.



No, that is not correct. Perhaps that is the only one you knew of because you own and stay in that unit. There are a small number of other units that share balconies facing Iberville. These are on the 2nd and 3rd floor of the older section. I believe these units are 207, 208, 307, 308, and possibly two more. They are small 1BR units.

232 is definitely the balcony unit to own though. Chartres is a better street to view than Iberville and it seems a little weird to share a balcony with other units. 

Let me know when you want to sell that unit.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

kparam said:


> I know this is an older post, but thanks for the info.  We own 2 weeks at the Quarter House - a 1BR deluxe and a penthouse.  The penthouse, #516 is the only unit in the resort with a full kitchen (includes an oven).   I haven't seen 2 units that are exactly the same.  That's one of the many things that make it delightfully unique.



I just contracted to purchase unit 516 week 27. I am not excited about a mid-summer week but I couldn't pass up a penthouse unit. Did you ever have a chance to stay in this unit?

Thanks


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Saintsfanfl said:


> I just contracted to purchase unit 516 week 27. I am not excited about a mid-summer week but I couldn't pass up a penthouse unit. Did you ever have a chance to stay in this unit?
> 
> Thanks



Dang, a penthouse week, you scored, congrats...how many square feet is this unit?


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Sugarcubesea said:


> Dang, a penthouse week, you scored, congrats...how many square feet is this unit?



1,574. 16 sq ft less than one of my lock-offs but it should be much larger functionally. My large lock-off unit has quite a bit of sq ft taken up by long hallway space.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Saintsfanfl said:


> 1,574. 16 sq ft less than one of my lock-offs but it should be much larger functionally. My large lock-off unit has quite a bit of sq ft taken up by long hallway space.



SWEET, I'm going to have to be on the lookout for this unit on deal...thanks...


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Sugarcubesea said:


> SWEET, I'm going to have to be on the lookout for this unit on deal...thanks...



There are a total of 6 "penthouses" and most of them have 3 bathrooms. I don't know the square footage ranges but my guess is that they all hover around 1,500-1,600. All are on the fifth floor except 319 which is on the 3rd.

The lock-offs have more flexibility because they are all dual full 1BR units, but if I was owner using with my immediate family I would prefer a penthouse over the dual 1BR's.


----------



## ran-ran

Saintsfanfl said:


> There are a total of 6 "penthouses" and most of them have 3 bathrooms. I don't know the square footage ranges but my guess is that they all hover around 1,500-1,600. All are on the fifth floor except 319 which is on the 3rd.
> 
> The lock-offs have more flexibility because they are all dual full 1BR units, but if I was owner using with my immediate family I would prefer a penthouse over the dual 1BR's.



FYI - Unit 232, a lockoff is not classified as a Penthouse unit but it is over 1,500 square feet and has three (3) full bathrooms also.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

ran-ran said:


> FYI - Unit 232, a lockoff is not classified as a Penthouse unit but it is over 1,500 square feet and has three (3) full bathrooms also.



Thanks. I did have that down for 232. 432 also has 3 bathrooms and I assume 332 does as well but I don't have that one confirmed. In several areas of the QH the unit floor plan is the same for the 2nd thru 4th floors.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Sugarcubesea said:


> Does anyone know what this unit is like.  My girlfriend leaves in 4 weeks and is dying to know if this is s nice unit.  Thanks





Saintsfanfl said:


> All of the units are nice. Unit 208 is one of the few units with a balcony so that's a big plus. It is going to be a small 1BR unit.



I never did get back to this post to let everyone know my friend loved the QH but hated unit 208 as she felt is was too noisy, she said she got little to no sleep.


----------



## spackler

Saintsfanfl said:


> I don't have very much on 216. It was part of phase 5. The sq ft should be decent. The suite name is Chateau Chartres. Can you give me some additional details from your exchange certificate? Is there an oven or a washer/dryer?
> 
> Some single bathroom units are handicap accessible and only have a shower with no tub. Not sure if 216 is like that but I know 318 & 418 are like this and probably 218.



I own a 216 interval but haven't seen it yet.  I'm told it's on the larger side (almost 1100 sq. feet) and yes, it has a washer/dryer.  Don't know about noise level yet.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Sugarcubesea said:


> I never did get back to this post to let everyone know my friend loved the QH but hated unit 208 as she felt is was too noisy, she said she got little to no sleep.



That makes sense since it has a balcony and faces Iberville. Some people would love the balcony and bedroom facing street but others would hate it. I like the larger rooms because some have windows in the living room but the bedroom is interior and quiet.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

spackler said:


> I own a 216 interval but haven't seen it yet.  I'm told it's on the larger side (almost 1100 sq. feet) and yes, it has a washer/dryer.  Don't know about noise level yet.



I have it down as 1 bathroom so let me know if that ends up being the case.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Saintsfanfl said:


> That makes sense since it has a balcony and faces Iberville. Some people would love the balcony and bedroom facing street but others would hate it. I like the larger rooms because some have windows in the living room but the bedroom is interior and quiet.



I love the units that have the bedroom area be nice and quiet.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Sugarcubesea said:


> I love the units that have the bedroom area be nice and quiet.



One of my favorites is 430AB. It has windows in both living rooms but they overlook the tops of connected buildings so those rooms are quiet even if you open the windows. The bedrooms are completely black and extremely quiet. The A side is also on a different level than the B side (5 stairs and around a corner) so it feels more like two separate units than some others. 

With the thick brick walls between units you can't even hear someone screaming in the unit next door. The only chance of noise in the interior is it coming from the hall or possible under someones door, into the hall, and then under your own door.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Saintsfanfl said:


> One of my favorites is 430AB. It has windows in both living rooms but they overlook the tops of connected buildings so those rooms are quiet even if you open the windows. The bedrooms are completely black and extremely quiet. The A side is also on a different level than the B side (5 stairs and around a corner) so it feels more like two separate units than some others.
> 
> With the thick brick walls between units you can't even hear someone screaming in the unit next door. The only chance of noise in the interior is it coming from the hall or possible under someones door, into the hall, and then under your own door.



Oh my gosh that one sounds fabulous, how much sq feet does that unit have...


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Sugarcubesea said:


> Oh my gosh that one sounds fabulous, how much sq feet does that unit have...



1,590. 931 on the A side and 659 on the B. Some of that square footage isn't very functional though. Both entries have very long hallways.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Wow I'm going to be on the lookout for that unit in the resale market.  Thanks for always being so helpful


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Sugarcubesea said:


> Wow I'm going to be on the lookout for that unit in the resale market.  Thanks for always being so helpful



230 and 330 should be the same or similar layout but I'm not sure they can have windows. I know 230 cannot. There was a listing where someone had the same 1,590 sq ft for unit 230. Not sure what is directly below 230 so that is also a possible factor.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Saintsfanfl said:


> 230 and 330 should be the same or similar layout but I'm not sure they can have windows. I know 230 cannot. There was a listing where someone had the same 1,590 sq ft for unit 230. Not sure what is directly below 230 so that is also a possible factor.



I like being on floor 3 or above as I really like my sleep when I'm on vacation...thanks for the info on 330 being similar to your unit....


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Wow, This is weird, I get alerts for QH thru ebay from when I was looking to buy my unit and I noticed that this one auction from Timeshare Specialists has been up multiple times and sold multiple times and now it's up again today and it just last sold on March 1, 2017. It's the same unit - #423, same week #42.

I wonder why he keeps selling the same unit and week over and over again...


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Saintsfanfl said:


> That makes sense since it has a balcony and faces Iberville. Some people would love the balcony and bedroom facing street but others would hate it. I like the larger rooms because some have windows in the living room but the bedroom is interior and quiet.



I had showed her pictures of my unit and she said she thought the unit she stayed was even smaller than my 1 bedroom side of my lockout...


----------



## Linden

I sent an Email last week with some questions inquiring about the one for sale on Ebay. Never got a response.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Linden said:


> I sent an Email last week with some questions inquiring about the one for sale on Ebay. Never got a response.


That is a seller that does not want to sell, why would he not answer a question.


----------



## jackio

Sugarcubesea said:


> That is a seller that does not want to sell, why would he not answer a question.


I won that auction. I hope all goes smoothly.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

jackio said:


> I won that auction. I hope all goes smoothly.


I'm so happy for you and thrilled that a Tugger won it... I guess maybe the other folks didn't really want that unit and week once they won it...Congrats again...


----------



## jackio

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm so happy for you and thrilled that a Tugger won it... I guess maybe the other folks didn't really want that unit and week once they won it...Congrats again...


Thank you.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Sugarcubesea said:


> I had showed her pictures of my unit and she said she thought the unit she stayed was even smaller than my 1 bedroom side of my lockout...



Definitely smaller. The lockout 1BR units are quite large, even the smaller side. Some of the smaller 1BR units at QH are really small at around 300 sq ft. There are even some 2BR units that are smaller than some of the smaller side 1BR lockouts. 

I had a friend staying in a 2BR last year that was 515sq ft.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Saintsfanfl said:


> Definitely smaller. The lockout 1BR units are quite large, even the smaller side. Some of the smaller 1BR units at QH are really small at around 300 sq ft. There are even some 2BR units that are smaller than some of the smaller side 1BR lockouts.
> 
> I had a friend staying in a 2BR last year that was 515sq ft.


Wow, I would never imagine that a 2 bedroom would ever be that small


----------



## Saintsfanfl

I just got an exchange into penthouse unit 508 for week 51. I am the worst at taking pics before we move into a room but I am going to try and do it this time.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Saintsfanfl said:


> I just got an exchange into penthouse unit 508 for week 51. I am the worst at taking pics before we move into a room but I am going to try and do it this time.


Oh, please do. I would love to see what a penthouse unit looks like. Thanks.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

jackio said:


> I won that auction. I hope all goes smoothly.


Is the sale going well, is it going smoothly


----------



## jackio

Sugarcubesea said:


> Is the sale going well, is it going smoothly


I received the contract in the mail for our notarized signatures, and I've been assigned an escrow agent, so I think it is going well so far.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

jackio said:


> I received the contract in the mail for our notarized signatures, and I've been assigned an escrow agent, so I think it is going well so far.


Thats Great, I'm so happy for you!!!!  I love the QH and it trades well


----------



## mpeter15

Sorry if this is off topic, but does anyone have a link to the Quarter House weeks schedule for the next couple years? I know it's a different weeks schedule than other resorts because of the event weeks. I'm mulling over a purchase currently


----------



## chapjim

mpeter15 said:


> Sorry if this is off topic, but does anyone have a link to the Quarter House weeks schedule for the next couple years? I know it's a different weeks schedule than other resorts because of the event weeks. I'm mulling over a purchase currently


----------



## chapjim

Here you go!


----------



## mpeter15

chapjim said:


> Here you go!


Thank You! Is there not a link to a page/website that has the QH weeks calendar for the next few years?


----------



## Sugarcubesea

jackio said:


> I received the contract in the mail for our notarized signatures, and I've been assigned an escrow agent, so I think it is going well so far.


Have you stayed in your new purchase yet?  We will be heading there in 2019


----------



## chapjim

mpeter15 said:


> Thank You! Is there not a link to a page/website that has the QH weeks calendar for the next few years?



No, there isn't.  For the most part, Quarter House's calendar is the regular timeshare calendar but now and then, it is a week off because of Sugar Bowl.  Week 52 is guaranteed Sugar Bowl, regardless of when it falls.  Sugar Bowl is usually January 1 but not always and QH won't have any inside information.


----------



## jackio

Sugarcubesea said:


> Have you stayed in your new purchase yet?  We will be heading there in 2019


We haven’t been there yet, but we are going to NOLA during Easter week, staying at Avenue Plaza, so we will be stopping by to visit it.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

jackio said:


> We haven’t been there yet, but we are going to NOLA during Easter week, staying at Avenue Plaza, so we will be stopping by to visit it.


Have a great time and enjoy your visit...


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Saintsfanfl said:


> I just got an exchange into penthouse unit 508 for week 51. I am the worst at taking pics before we move into a room but I am going to try and do it this time.



How was your stay in 508 for week 51?  Was it a large unit? I bet that’s a fun time to visit with it being Christmas


----------



## Saintsfanfl

It was not bad but the bed arrangement info in Interval is incorrect. It shows a King and a Queen in the second bedroom but there is only one King. The sleeping capacity ends up being accurate because there are two sofa sleepers in the living room instead of the listed one. It is not like QH changed the arrangement and did not update Interval because there is not enough room in either bedroom to have a second bed as a Queen. This arrangement ends up not being ideal for us since we put the kids down fairly early and having to use the living room means there are kids in each of the three sleeping areas and no place to chill without bothering the kids. In a lock-off where there are two separate living rooms I can keep one of them to myself.

The rant for our needs aside, the room is pretty nice. The entrance opens to the kitchen and unlike some of the rooms it is clearly separated from the living room. It is not large, but no need to spend much time in it. From there there are a few steps up, then you can go upstairs to the two bedrooms or a few steps down to the living room. It is nice to have a separate bathroom downstairs while still having two dedicated bathrooms upstairs in the bedrooms.

Heading upstairs is a decent amount of stairs that u-turn half way up. The Master has a skylight and no windows. It was a nice surprise to see that the skylight had a motor to open it up but a big disappointment to find that it did not work. The motor hummed but never moved. The second bedroom had windows.

All three bathrooms had Jacuzzi brand jetted bathtubs.

As usual I forgot to take pictures.


----------



## jhac007

Has anyone stayed in Unit #431 at the Quarter House, if so how many bathrooms, 2 or 3??


----------



## Linden

We have never stayed there. But it is a 2 Bedroom 2 Bathroom 905 square feet with Saturday check in. Hope this helps.


----------



## jhac007

Linden said:


> We have never stayed there. But it is a 2 Bedroom 2 Bathroom 905 square feet with Saturday check in. Hope this helps.



Ok, thank you!


----------



## island22

Has anyone stayed in Unit 432B at The Quarter House? It is Saturday check in and the small one bedroom side of a 1 bedroom lock off. Is this a nice room? With windows I hope? Or at least sky lights...
Thanks!


----------



## Saintsfanfl

I would make a quick call to the front desk and ask. I have the full 432AB as 2BR 3Bath with two Queens and two sofa sleepers but I do not know if that is accurate. It "should" have windows on both sides given where the unit is located.


----------



## amanda308

We just got an exchange into 507B. Can anyone share any information they know on this unit? Interval has it listed as a studio, but I thought they are all at least one bedroom?


----------



## spackler

507 is literally the only "efficiency lockoff" unit they have.  So yes, I believe 507B is the one & only studio.


----------



## amanda308

That's good to know! Thanks for the help.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

507A and 507B are both studios. The other 121 possible unit numbers have at least a private bedroom even though some are very small.


----------



## chapjim

Saintsfanfl said:


> I have been working on a list of units at The Quarter House in New Orleans. Every room is unique so it is difficult to determine the room type. I would like more detail like square footage of each unit but for now this is what I have.
> 
> Quarter House - Phases 1-5, 7 - 69 Units
> Quarter House I - Phases 6 & 8 - 42 Units
> 
> Units by type:
> 
> One Bedroom - 48
> One Bedroom Deluxe - 10
> Two Bedroom - 7
> Efficiency Lockoff - 1
> Two Bedroom (larger deluxe?) - 27
> Two Bedroom Lockoff - 12
> Penthouse - 6
> 
> The only thing I am not 100% certain on is the two types on non-lockoff 2BR's. There are 2BR's with one bathroom and 2BR's with 2 bathrooms. The suite types on their website show these as 2BR and 2BR Deluxe but these names are not specified on the HOA budgets so it is very possible that some of my 27 "larger" units only have 1 bathroom. I categorized them based on maintenance fee amount. The fee amounts seem to be very consistent in relation to the type and size of the units.
> 
> It is interesting that there is a single unit that is an "Efficiency Lockoff". I had been fairly certain that QH had no studios but this is a small lockoff type splits into two studios.
> 
> The 2BR lockoffs and the penthouses are probably around the same size in total. Five penthouses are on the 5th floor and presumably extend into the attic as a second floor while one Penthouse is located on the 3rd floor.
> 
> The reason some units are not listed on the unit location diagram is because it is only phases 1-7. If you don't see a unit on that diagram then it is likely part of phase 8.
> 
> If you need info on a specific unit number shoot me a PM.



I guess all this shows what a complex facility is Quarter House.  You've been working on a QH database for how long now?  And we're still guessing about the characteristics of some units.

I for one would be happy to try to fill in some of your blanks next visit to N.O.  QH has been very willing to show a unit as long as it is not occupied.


----------



## scootr5

chapjim said:


> I guess all this shows what a complex facility is Quarter House.  You've been working on a QH database for how long now?  And we're still guessing about the characteristics of some units.



It’s definitely no cookie cutter facility, with the maze of hallways.


----------



## chapjim

scootr5 said:


> It’s definitely no cookie cutter facility, with the maze of hallways.



We've owned a week in Unit 427 for ten years and I still make wrong turns trying to get to the elevator.


----------



## Pamela Kay RN

Any info on Unit 504?  How many floors is the Quarter House?

Thanks!


----------



## spackler

QH has 5 floors.  Don't know much about 504, except it's a one-bedroom with a full fridge but no washer/dryer.

You can call the front desk & they'll happily give you more details, including square footage.  

(Oh, and please share any info you may get from them).


----------



## ran-ran

Saintsfanfl said:


> I would make a quick call to the front desk and ask. I have the full 432AB as 2BR 3Bath with two Queens and two sofa sleepers but I do not know if that is accurate. It "should" have windows on both sides given where the unit is located.





island22 said:


> Has anyone stayed in Unit 432B at The Quarter House? It is Saturday check in and the small one bedroom side of a 1 bedroom lock off. Is this a nice room? With windows I hope? Or at least sky lights...
> Thanks!


Based on 232B, I’d make the assumption that it is the same size unit. If it is, 232B does not have any windows. It is located at the very end of the hall at the opposite end of the building. I believe it’s about 500 square feet of space.


----------



## amanda308

Thought I would just share some quick info I learned about 507B. It is 519 sq. feet. I will provide more after our trip!


----------



## spackler

Although I own at QH, I'm going thru RCI for an upcoming trip as I have RCI points to burn.  I'm apparently assigned 1-bedroom room 517 by RCI, but I'm not sure if that is set in stone or not.  Anybody have thoughts on this unit?  I'm told it has a washer/dryer & faces a courtyard.

Separately, it looks like I'll be charged $20 a day "resort fee", which is a bummer.  Anyone know if I have to pay for the full 7 day interval ($140), even though I'm only staying for 4 days?


----------



## chapjim

Resort fee of $20 at Quarter House?  That's a new one on me!

QH has an arrangement with a parking garage up Iberville and the daily rate is $20/day.  Might that be it?


----------



## spackler

chapjim said:


> Resort fee of $20 at Quarter House?  That's a new one on me!
> 
> QH has an arrangement with a parking garage up Iberville and the daily rate is $20/day.  Might that be it?



Nope, parking is a separate charge.  The $20/day is right on the RCI website.  I just don't how how they calculate it (for the whole interval vs. days you'll be occupying it)

I'm assuming II does this as well, but don't know for sure.


----------



## ran-ran

hi all,

anyone know anything about room 503


----------



## spackler

spackler said:


> Although I own at QH, I'm going thru RCI for an upcoming trip as I have RCI points to burn.  I'm apparently assigned 1-bedroom room 517 by RCI, but I'm not sure if that is set in stone or not.  Anybody have thoughts on this unit?  I'm told it has a washer/dryer & faces a courtyard.
> 
> Separately, it looks like I'll be charged $20 a day "resort fee", which is a bummer.  Anyone know if I have to pay for the full 7 day interval ($140), even though I'm only staying for 4 days?



Well, I'm back & might as well answer my own questions.  

517 is nice, but the 'courtyard' view is of the smaller courtyard & you're on the fifth floor so you don't really see anything down below.  The bedroom is on the interior (windowless) & was very quiet.

The $20/day RCI resort fee is just for the days you actually occupy the room, so we paid $80.


----------



## ran-ran

ran-ran said:


> hi all,
> 
> anyone know anything about room 503





spackler said:


> Separately, it looks like I'll be charged $20 a day "resort fee", which is a bummer.  Anyone know if I have to pay for the full 7 day interval ($140), even though I'm only staying for 4 days?



I stayed in 503 over Labor Day weekend. It is close to the elevator but we did not hear much if any noise from either other guests or noise on the street. Reason being is that you walk in to the open kitchen with square dinning table with four chairs. There are two doors from the kitchen, one to the bathroom and one to the living room. Once you walk in to the living room, there are two couches that convert into beds on opposite sides of the walls with a coffee table. It is a decent size room. There is also another door to the bathroom which was annoying because you were always hitting one door with the other, we tried to lock one but since this is a one bathroom unit, sometimes there was a need to get dressed in the kitchen area if there was company in the living room. There is a separate bedroom with a sloped ceiling and a queen size bed. It was cute but it was tight for even short people to maneuver around the room. There was only one window in the unit that faced Chartres Street that afforded a little light towards the living area. Overall, I would not prefer to stay in this room ever again. 

I am also an Quarter House owner and this was an exchange through RCI. When I checked out and received the bill, I politely mentioned that I was an owner and the lady working the counter, removed the newly added resort fee for exchange visitors. I was happy that I did not have to pay anything for my stay there except the exchange fee.


----------



## spackler

ran-ran said:


> I am also an Quarter House owner and this was an exchange through RCI. When I checked out and received the bill, I politely mentioned that I was an owner and the lady working the counter, removed the newly added resort fee for exchange visitors. I was happy that I did not have to pay anything for my stay there except the exchange fee.



Hey, thanks for the tip!  I just called to inquire about this & they refunded me the $80.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

spackler said:


> Nope, parking is a separate charge.  The $20/day is right on the RCI website.  I just don't how how they calculate it (for the whole interval vs. days you'll be occupying it)
> 
> I'm assuming II does this as well, but don't know for sure.



II does not indicate anything about a $20 per day charge. It must be RCI only.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

ran-ran said:


> Based on 232B, I’d make the assumption that it is the same size unit. If it is, 232B does not have any windows. It is located at the very end of the hall at the opposite end of the building. I believe it’s about 500 square feet of space.



The reason 432B would have windows but not 232B is because of the building connected to it. It is at least 2 stories so 232 would be blocked. It is not more than 3 stories so 432 should have windows. Other than that they are probably identical.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

spackler said:


> Hey, thanks for the tip!  I just called to inquire about this & they refunded me the $80.



Wow, good to know...


----------



## riverdees05

We have an II reservation in unit 408.  Two bedroom, one bath limited kitchen it says.


----------



## chapjim

We checked in to Unit 427 Saturday PM (11/24).  Traffic was a mess even before we got off I-10.  There was a wreck at the Canal St. Exit so we go off at Orleans Ave.  After that, I'm not sure what happened because we mostly were forced to take streets we didn't want to take.  Eventually made it on to Iberville heading toward the river.  From there, a right on Decatur, right on Canal, and right on Chartres.  Check in was easy as always and two men and my wife got things into the unit and stowed while I parked the car.

So, right on Iberville, right on Canal and right on Bourbon -- ooops, there's a police barricade on Bourbon so no right turn there.  Continue on Canal to a right on Dauphine, right on Iberville.  From there to the garage by Dickie Brennan's Steak House took about twenty minutes per block.  Crossing Bourbon Street by car on Saturday night has to be right up there with things that are close to impossible.  The Saturday after Thanksgiving is always the Bayou Classic (Southern v. Grambling) so the French Quarter was loaded.  Now, on Monday, things seem to have returned to normal, normal being a relative term.  I'm don't think "normal" and New Orleans ever belong in the same sentence.

Bummer!  Daisy Duke's was closed for remodeling, supposed to re-open today.

Quarter House does an amazing job of doing some upgrades to units while still keeping maintenance fees under control.  We hadn't occupied Unit 427 since 2016.  In the interim, sinks were replaced in the baths, the living room furniture was changed, a broken tile in the kitchen area had been re-set and I'm pretty sure the carpet is new.  The lack of ovens in most units has been well documented but  there is a toaster-oven that I don't remember (but my wife says it was there before).

There are signs and handouts all over QH about weeks being available for sale -- foreclosures and closeouts (what's a closeout in this context?).  Two years ago, I gave up with the lady in Sales.  She wanted me to tell her what I wanted and I wanted to see what she had.  People familiar with QH know there are a lot more variables than there are at most timeshare resorts.  I'm not sure why she was hiding the ball but I wasn't going to sit there and try to guess what she had available.  I'll try again this week, hopefully with a different sales person.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

chapjim said:


> We checked in to Unit 427 Saturday PM (11/24).  Traffic was a mess even before we got off I-10.  There was a wreck at the Canal St. Exit so we go off at Orleans Ave.  After that, I'm not sure what happened because we mostly were forced to take streets we didn't want to take.  Eventually made it on to Iberville heading toward the river.  From there, a right on Decatur, right on Canal, and right on Chartres.  Check in was easy as always and two men and my wife got things into the unit and stowed while I parked the car.
> 
> So, right on Iberville, right on Canal and right on Bourbon -- ooops, there's a police barricade on Bourbon so no right turn there.  Continue on Canal to a right on Dauphine, right on Iberville.  From there to the garage by Dickie Brennan's Steak House took about twenty minutes per block.  Crossing Bourbon Street by car on Saturday night has to be right up there with things that are close to impossible.  The Saturday after Thanksgiving is always the Bayou Classic (Southern v. Grambling) so the French Quarter was loaded.  Now, on Monday, things seem to have returned to normal, normal being a relative term.  I'm don't think "normal" and New Orleans ever belong in the same sentence.
> 
> Bummer!  Daisy Duke's was closed for remodeling, supposed to re-open today.
> 
> Quarter House does an amazing job of doing some upgrades to units while still keeping maintenance fees under control.  We hadn't occupied Unit 427 since 2016.  In the interim, sinks were replaced in the baths, the living room furniture was changed, a broken tile in the kitchen area had been re-set and I'm pretty sure the carpet is new.  The lack of ovens in most units has been well documented but  there is a toaster-oven that I don't remember (but my wife says it was there before).
> 
> There are signs and handouts all over QH about weeks being available for sale -- foreclosures and closeouts (what's a closeout in this context?).  Two years ago, I gave up with the lady in Sales.  She wanted me to tell her what I wanted and I wanted to see what she had.  People familiar with QH know there are a lot more variables than there are at most timeshare resorts.  I'm not sure why she was hiding the ball but I wasn't going to sit there and try to guess what she had available.  I'll try again this week, hopefully with a different sales person.



I hope Daisy Dukes is open when we go in January?  Does anyone know if they still do the unlimited bloody Mary’s ?

I’m looking forward to just chilling


----------



## chapjim

Sugarcubesea said:


> I hope Daisy Dukes is open when we go in January?  Does anyone know if they still do the unlimited bloody Mary’s ?
> 
> I’m looking forward to just chilling



They're remodeling -- no indication of a menu change.  Last Saturday, the sign said they were closed through 11/25.  Wednesday, people there said maybe they'd open Monday.  To me, it didn't look like they were even close to opening Monday.  You should be good in January!

I paid the maintenance fees on our four weeks and $196 for a week's parking.  Never did get with the sales people (different people since 2016).  I did see Nikki for long enough to thank her for taking care of my guests, my exchange requests for guests, and guests' request for extra days.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

chapjim said:


> They're remodeling -- no indication of a menu change.  Last Saturday, the sign said they were closed through 11/25.  Wednesday, people there said maybe they'd open Monday.  To me, it didn't look like they were even close to opening Monday.  You should be good in January!
> 
> I paid the maintenance fees on our four weeks and $196 for a week's parking.  Never did get with the sales people (different people since 2016).  I did see Nikki for long enough to thank her for taking care of my guests, my exchange requests for guests, and guests' request for extra days.



Thanks good to know about Daisy Dukes.  We fly in and take a cab / Uber to QH to save a bit of money


----------



## chapjim

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks good to know about Daisy Dukes.  We fly in and take a cab / Uber to QH to save a bit of money



We take way too much stuff to even think about flying.  Can't put a cooler in checked baggage or the OH compartment either one.


----------



## sharewhereMiMi

Sugarcubesea said:


> It’s a 2 BR/ Lock off, and its 987 square feet. I can confirm that there is a fridge on both sides of A and B and the beds are Queen Size. Both bedrooms have the exposed brick wall and I love the location as you walk down the long hallway on 3 then around the corner and down the steps, this is where you pass thru and can see down to the garden area of QH… I love how quiet this unit is…


Do you have pictures to share of this pass through garden walkway?


----------



## Sugarcubesea

sharewhereMiMi said:


> Do you have pictures to share of this pass through garden walkway?



I'm headed there for my week 3 in January and I will grab some pics and post when I get back. Both sides of my lockoff are huge and I love the location of my unit...


----------



## chapjim

These documents came from Quarter House but might be useful for anyone visiting New Orleans.  The favorites are highly subjective -- there are questionable inclusions and puzzling exclusions.  Nevertheless, especially for someone visiting for the first time, there's a lot of good information.


----------



## chapjim

chapjim said:


> We checked in to Unit 427 Saturday PM (11/24).  Traffic was a mess even before we got off I-10.  There was a wreck at the Canal St. Exit so we go off at Orleans Ave.  After that, I'm not sure what happened because we mostly were forced to take streets we didn't want to take.  Eventually made it on to Iberville heading toward the river.  From there, a right on Decatur, right on Canal, and right on Chartres.  Check in was easy as always and two men and my wife got things into the unit and stowed while I parked the car.
> 
> So, right on Iberville, *right on Decatur*, right on Canal and right on Bourbon -- ooops, there's a police barricade on Bourbon so no right turn there.  Continue on Canal to a right on Dauphine, right on Iberville.  From there to the garage by Dickie Brennan's Steak House took about twenty minutes per block.  Crossing Bourbon Street by car on Saturday night has to be right up there with things that are close to impossible.  The Saturday after Thanksgiving is always the Bayou Classic (Southern v. Grambling) so the French Quarter was loaded.  Now, on Monday, things seem to have returned to normal, normal being a relative term.  I'm don't think "normal" and New Orleans ever belong in the same sentence.
> 
> Bummer!  Daisy Duke's was closed for remodeling, supposed to re-open today.
> 
> Quarter House does an amazing job of doing some upgrades to units while still keeping maintenance fees under control.  We hadn't occupied Unit 427 since 2016.  In the interim, sinks were replaced in the baths, the living room furniture was changed, a broken tile in the kitchen area had been re-set and I'm pretty sure the carpet is new.  The lack of ovens in most units has been well documented but  there is a toaster-oven that I don't remember (but my wife says it was there before).
> 
> There are signs and handouts all over QH about weeks being available for sale -- foreclosures and closeouts (what's a closeout in this context?).  Two years ago, I gave up with the lady in Sales.  She wanted me to tell her what I wanted and I wanted to see what she had.  People familiar with QH know there are a lot more variables than there are at most timeshare resorts.  I'm not sure why she was hiding the ball but I wasn't going to sit there and try to guess what she had available.  I'll try again this week, hopefully with a different sales person.



Insertion!


----------



## Saintsfanfl

I received a reservation confirmation from the QH recently and it is for an II exchange. The reservation was set to charge the $20 per day previously reported. I emailed that not only am I an owner and will be occupying another owned unit the same week but I also acquired the II exchange with another QH unit. They promptly changed the reservation type to no daily charge. It appears they are blindly charging $20 per day to anyone but removing it for the owners on request. No where on II does it state anything about the daily fee. Not sure if they accidentally did it for the II exchange or they do it for all of them.


----------



## sharewhereMiMi

chapjim said:


> We checked in to Unit 427 Saturday PM (11/24).  Traffic was a mess even before we got off I-10.  There was a wreck at the Canal St. Exit so we go off at Orleans Ave.  After that, I'm not sure what happened because we mostly were forced to take streets we didn't want to take.  Eventually made it on to Iberville heading toward the river.  From there, a right on Decatur, right on Canal, and right on Chartres.  Check in was easy as always and two men and my wife got things into the unit and stowed while I parked the car.
> 
> So, right on Iberville, right on Canal and right on Bourbon -- ooops, there's a police barricade on Bourbon so no right turn there.  Continue on Canal to a right on Dauphine, right on Iberville.  From there to the garage by Dickie Brennan's Steak House took about twenty minutes per block.  Crossing Bourbon Street by car on Saturday night has to be right up there with things that are close to impossible.  The Saturday after Thanksgiving is always the Bayou Classic (Southern v. Grambling) so the French Quarter was loaded.  Now, on Monday, things seem to have returned to normal, normal being a relative term.  I'm don't think "normal" and New Orleans ever belong in the same sentence.
> 
> Bummer!  Daisy Duke's was closed for remodeling, supposed to re-open today.
> 
> Quarter House does an amazing job of doing some upgrades to units while still keeping maintenance fees under control.  We hadn't occupied Unit 427 since 2016.  In the interim, sinks were replaced in the baths, the living room furniture was changed, a broken tile in the kitchen area had been re-set and I'm pretty sure the carpet is new.  The lack of ovens in most units has been well documented but  there is a toaster-oven that I don't remember (but my wife says it was there before).
> 
> There are signs and handouts all over QH about weeks being available for sale -- foreclosures and closeouts (what's a closeout in this context?).  Two years ago, I gave up with the lady in Sales.  She wanted me to tell her what I wanted and I wanted to see what she had.  People familiar with QH know there are a lot more variables than there are at most timeshare resorts.  I'm not sure why she was hiding the ball but I wasn't going to sit there and try to guess what she had available.  I'll try again this week, hopefully with a different sales person.


Wondering how your November trip to QH went.  How was sales tour/info?  Any better at their letting you see what is available? Thank you for sharing.


----------



## chapjim

sharewhereMiMi said:


> Wondering how your November trip to QH went.  How was sales tour/info?  Any better at their letting you see what is available? Thank you for sharing.



We never made it to Sales. They weren't in a couple of times when I asked.  I forgot to ask some other times and we were out running around a lot.  Just never made the connection.  I should be thinking about divesting, rather than purchasing.

The week was cool and soggy.  High temp on one of the first days (Sunday or Monday) was 46.  It drizzled a lot, showered a lot, with some hard rains in between.  Seemed like it was raining, just got done raining, or was about to rain the entire week.  It was wunna them weeks but it's still one of my favorite places to go.

I think I posted someplace that parking went up to $28/day.  Two years ago it was $20 and they said it was $25 last year.

Especially during a week like that, it's amazing to think that every drop of water that falls in New Orleans has to be pumped out.


----------



## sharewhereMiMi

chapjim said:


> We never made it to Sales. They weren't in a couple of times when I asked.  I forgot to ask some other times and we were out running around a lot.  Just never made the connection.  I should be thinking about divesting, rather than purchasing.
> 
> The week was cool and soggy.  High temp on one of the first days (Sunday or Monday) was 46.  It drizzled a lot, showered a lot, with some hard rains in between.  Seemed like it was raining, just got done raining, or was about to rain the entire week.  It was wunna them weeks but it's still one of my favorite places to go.
> 
> I think I posted someplace that parking went up to $28/day.  Two years ago it was $20 and they said it was $25 last year.
> 
> Especially during a week like that, it's amazing to think that every drop of water that falls in New Orleans has to be pumped out.




Let the divesting begin with our family in mind 
Seriously, please let us know.


----------



## ihmsa56546

[Our classified Ads are in the Timeshare Marketplace, at the top of the page.]


----------



## Saintsfanfl

We got lucky Christmas week. Barely rained and good weather with nice 60's temps and some sun. I think we hit 70 and sunny one day.


----------



## TomR

We just got a May exchange into unit 219, which according to II is a 2 bedroom, 2 bath with a washer and dryer. Does anyone know if II’s description is accurate.


----------



## chapjim

TomR said:


> We just got a May exchange into unit 219, which according to II is a 2 bedroom, 2 bath with a washer and dryer. Does anyone know if II’s description is accurate.




Call 'em up! (504) 523-5906


----------



## Sugarcubesea

I’m now in love with room 319, 2 story room, bedrooms on the 2nd floor and huge place. Housekeeping let me in when the folks checked out.


----------



## Linden

That is accurate. We own a week in that unit. Both bedrooms have queen beds, it’s just under a thousand square feet. It faces exchange alley.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Question for the experts.  If I don’t use my QH, next year will they rent it out for me?


----------



## scootr5

Sugarcubesea said:


> Question for the experts.  If I don’t use my QH, next year will they rent it out for me?



I'm no expert, but they will place it in their rental pool. When I purchased mine it was already placed for rental; four nights of the seven rented, and I netted about $800. IIRC their fee is 35% (or 45% if you have them list it on Air B&B and similar sites as well).


----------



## jackio

Sugarcubesea said:


> Question for the experts.  If I don’t use my QH, next year will they rent it out for me?


I put a week into the rental pool but it didn't work out so well for us.  You have to give them the full week.  They rented out 3 of the 7 nights, in the middle.  I couldn't do much with the extra days on either end so they went unused.  I think I got around $200.  I have a 1BR in October.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

jackio said:


> I put a week into the rental pool but it didn't work out so well for us.  You have to give them the full week.  They rented out 3 of the 7 nights, in the middle.  I couldn't do much with the extra days on either end so they went unused.  I think I got around $200.  I have a 1BR in October.



I have a 2 bedroom lockout, and I was planning on giving them the whole week.  Thanks for the input


----------



## chapjim

I have put a week in QH's rental program several times.   Since they are always fixed weeks, at some point after no action on listing sites, I'm just trying to salvage something.  I don't think I've ever covered my maintenance fees but I've come close.  

However, one year I put up a 2BR/2BA unit for Week 47 (Sat-Sat) and got absolutely nothing, which I found a bit perplexing given that Week 47 is either Thanksgiving Week or the week after Thanksgiving.

We know QH has an inventory of available units.  So, here's my question.  When an owner puts a week in the rental program and if QH has that same week, does QH rent its own unit first?  I would assume the answer is yes.


----------



## sharewhereMiMi

jackio said:


> I put a week into the rental pool but it didn't work out so well for us.  You have to give them the full week.  They rented out 3 of the 7 nights, in the middle.  I couldn't do much with the extra days on either end so they went unused.  I think I got around $200.  I have a 1BR in October.


Have you tried other avenues to list/rent etc.

OK TUGGERs, which combination do you use:
Social media, TUG classified, Craigslist, Ebay vacation listings, third party broker/travel networks, Redweek, Evolve, i have seen sooo many solicitations to get TS owners to list with 3rd party  marketers.....any positive results?  Lessons learned?  Timely Payment received?

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Sugarcubesea

sharewhereMiMi said:


> Have you tried other avenues to list/rent etc.
> 
> OK TUGGERs, which combination do you use:
> Social media, TUG classified, Craigslist, Ebay vacation listings, third party broker/travel networks, Redweek, Evolve, i have seen sooo many solicitations to get TS owners to list with 3rd party  marketers.....any positive results?  Lessons learned?  Timely Payment received?
> 
> Thank you for sharing



I’ve never rented out my units before.  Since I work 60+ hours week, I was just looking for a way to recoup my MF’s for next year.


----------



## scootr5

sharewhereMiMi said:


> Have you tried other avenues to list/rent etc.
> 
> OK TUGGERs, which combination do you use:
> Social media, TUG classified, Craigslist, Ebay vacation listings, third party broker/travel networks, Redweek, Evolve, i have seen sooo many solicitations to get TS owners to list with 3rd party  marketers.....any positive results?  Lessons learned?  Timely Payment received?
> 
> Thank you for sharing



We should not take this thread far off topic - take a look at this thread instead.


----------



## sharewhereMiMi

scootr5 said:


> We should not take this thread far off topic - take a look at this thread instead.


My apologies for steering off course . I do appreciate the recommended proper thread.


----------



## sharewhereMiMi

chapjim said:


> I have put a week in QH's rental program several times.   Since they are always fixed weeks, at some point after no action on listing sites, I'm just trying to salvage something.  I don't think I've ever covered my maintenance fees but I've come close.
> 
> However, one year I put up a 2BR/2BA unit for Week 47 (Sat-Sat) and got absolutely nothing, which I found a bit perplexing given that Week 47 is either Thanksgiving Week or the week after Thanksgiving.
> 
> We know QH has an inventory of available units.  So, here's my question.  When an owner puts a week in the rental program and if QH has that same week, does QH rent its own unit first?  I would assume the answer is yes.


Chapjim have you extended your rentals into the QH in-house rentals that INCLUDES listing in BOOKING.c0m. i understand it will cost 45%commission.


----------



## chapjim

sharewhereMiMi said:


> Chapjim have you extended your rentals into the QH in-house rentals that INCLUDES listing in BOOKING.c0m. i understand it will cost 45%commission.



No, I haven't.


----------



## ihmsa56546

Does anyone have any info on Unit 417&423? Just made an exchange and looking for some info.


----------



## jackio

I own unit 423 but have never been there. The resort has told me that it is a 1 BR with a stovetop but no oven and a washer dryer in the unit.
I don’t know about a view.


----------



## sharewhereMiMi

ihmsa56546 said:


> Does anyone have any info on Unit 417&423? Just made an exchange and looking for some info.




417 is a 1br 529sq/ft 
The suite named 
La chambre de Rex

Living room Has an entire mirrored wall behind sofa so room looks bigger...a nice bonus when natural sunlight comes through the 2 dining/living room windows.
Bedroom has a full mirrored wall behind headboard. 

 has a walk-in shower, not the jetted tub. 
Very convenient Washer and dryer in your unit. 
Kitchen does have a full size oven, unlike other condos that only have a countertop toaster oven.   You can make a full size tray of sheet cookies 

We own this condo in July


----------



## ihmsa56546

Any info on 115? Have a reservation there in 2 weeks! I think I have a problem with this place it’s so addictive!!!!


----------



## Bill4728

We just got back and stayed in 328 B,   a one bd (with no oven)

Two things   
the bedroom has no window  (weird)
The lock-off door does almost nothing to reduce the sound of the A side 
 we could hear almost everything going on on the other side. 

Still great to visit NOLA


----------



## sharewhereMiMi

chapjim said:


> I have put a week in QH's rental program several times.   Since they are always fixed weeks, at some point after no action on listing sites, I'm just trying to salvage something.  I don't think I've ever covered my maintenance fees but I've come close.
> 
> However, one year I put up a 2BR/2BA unit for Week 47 (Sat-Sat) and got absolutely nothing, which I found a bit perplexing given that Week 47 is either Thanksgiving Week or the week after Thanksgiving.
> 
> We know QH has an inventory of available units.  So, here's my question.  When an owner puts a week in the rental program and if QH has that same week, does QH rent its own unit first?  I would assume the answer is yes.


Hubby and I couldn’t go to our FQ Fest wk 15 april12-19, so we had our 1br put in QH rental pool less than 3 weeks ago.  Last week Sunday night, I checked online and the 3 major booking sites read “No availability for Wk 15, sold out for QH” , no matter what size unit, or part of the week.   Yay! believing our unit was rented in this Special Events week..but I checked QH reservations desk and they still had availability!  And to our dismay they still had our 1br still available.  fortunately we were able to “take our unit back” and send a friend.  
Even with the pickle we were in with not being able to go ourselves, 
the QH staff was very kind and instrumental in managing my anxieties of a “wasted week”.

Great Staff, truly caring of the owners individual situations.


----------



## sharewhereMiMi

ihmsa56546 said:


> Any info on 115? Have a reservation there in 2 weeks! I think I have a problem with this place it’s so addictive!!!!


Aren’t they a great bunch of people, there at QH!   I agree it’s very addictive, both the resort and city! 

115: of course courtyard level
2br king bed in each 2 bathtubs 

Sleeps 6
Yay your own full-size w/d!  (Bring detergent and fabric softener sheets)
It’s considered a handicap unit, must have wider access areas of egress 

Have a wonderful time, we just got back ourselves!


----------



## chapjim

sharewhereMiMi said:


> Hubby and I couldn’t go to our FQ Fest wk 15 april12-19, so we had our 1br put in QH rental pool less than 3 weeks ago.  Last week Sunday night, I checked online and the 3 major booking sites read “No availability for Wk 15, sold out for QH” , no matter what size unit, or part of the week.   Yay! believing our unit was rented in this Special Events week..but I checked QH reservations desk and they still had availability!  And to our dismay they still had our 1br still available.  fortunately we were able to “take our unit back” and send a friend.
> Even with the pickle we were in with not being able to go ourselves,
> the QH staff was very kind and instrumental in managing my anxieties of a “wasted week”.
> 
> Great Staff, truly caring of the owners individual situations.



I've got a post somewhere here on TUG about the time we arrived a week early!  There was something about QH's calendar that it was a week off most timeshare calendars.  No worries!!  They did an exchange on the spot - took our 2BR/2BA unit and gave us a 2BR Lock Off.  I was looking at the prospect of having driven 18 hours to get there, turning around and driving eighteen hours to get home.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Bill4728 said:


> We just got back and stayed in 328 B,   a one bd (with no oven)
> 
> Two things
> the bedroom has no window  (weird)
> The lock-off door does almost nothing to reduce the sound of the A side
> we could hear almost everything going on on the other side.
> 
> Still great to visit NOLA



The rooms along that hallway have the windows in the living area and the bedrooms black. I like it that way because it makes the bedrooms very quiet. The A and B side in 328 virtually mirror each other so when you open the door you end up with two kitchens and living rooms right next to each other. I prefer the nearby 330AB or 430AB because both sides are unique and completely separate. That way even with the door open you can have kids or one group in one kitchen and living area and a different group in another.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

chapjim said:


> I've got a post somewhere here on TUG about the time we arrived a week early!  There was something about QH's calendar that it was a week off most timeshare calendars.  No worries!!  They did an exchange on the spot - took our 2BR/2BA unit and gave us a 2BR Lock Off.  I was looking at the prospect of having driven 18 hours to get there, turning around and driving eighteen hours to get home.



I really love the people that work at QH.  Great resort in a great location with low MF’s


----------



## amatiboy

How much difference in side are the lockouts? I've noticed that #322ab is 987sf, and #511ab is 1087, but than the 432/332/222 line is pushing 1600. Do most of them hover around 1000? Is it known what units are largest? I'm looking into 420ab, so if any info on size would appreciate because i have seen nothing online...


----------



## amatiboy

Also, how easy is it to generally exchange weeks with other owners via the resort? I've heard it's free? Do they keep you in your exact unit or do they move you around to similar units to help accommodate your needs? and what weeks can you not expect to get a trade into generally?


----------



## chapjim

amatiboy said:


> Also, how easy is it to generally exchange weeks with other owners via the resort? I've heard it's free? Do they keep you in your exact unit or do they move you around to similar units to help accommodate your needs? and what weeks can you not expect to get a trade into generally?



I've done a number of in-house exchanges at QH.  Nina Lay (nina@quarterhouse.com) is the POC.  She is very good and there is no charge.  You won't get your same unit, only a unit of the same size.  I suppose you could ask for your unit but that would severely reduce the probability of getting an exchange.

QH has some units with no exterior wall (and no windows).  If that is going to be a problem, you might want to ask about location before accepting the exchange.


----------



## chapjim

sharewhereMiMi said:


> Aren’t they a great bunch of people, there at QH!   I agree it’s very addictive, both the resort and city!
> 
> 115: of course courtyard level
> 2br king bed in each 2 bathtubs
> 
> Sleeps 6
> Yay your own full-size w/d!  (Bring detergent and fabric softener sheets)
> It’s considered a handicap unit, must have wider access areas of egress
> 
> Have a wonderful time, we just got back ourselves!



Where is 115 located?  Since it's on the ground floor, there's probably no view, right?

My guess is through the courtyard and to the left after passing the pool.  If so, does it back to the alley behind QH?  I have a Unit 110 week that does that and the trash trucks are a little noisy early in the AM.


----------



## amatiboy

chapjim said:


> Where is 115 located?  Since it's on the ground floor, there's probably no view, right?
> 
> My guess is through the courtyard and to the left after passing the pool.  If so, does it back to the alley behind QH?  I have a Unit 110 week that does that and the trash trucks are a little noisy early in the AM.


115 is right across the hall from the gym on the 1st floor.


----------



## chapjim

amatiboy said:


> 115 is right across the hall from the gym on the 1st floor.



Yep, thanks!


----------



## RNCollins

I own week 48 in Unit 301 at the Quarter House. 
This is the Bayou Classic week.

Unit 301 is a 696 square foot 2 bedroom 1 bathroom unit, with the bedroom windows opening onto Chartres St, facing the Marriott. The kitchen lacks an oven, but is equipped with everything else, including a dishwasher. The bathroom has double sinks and a tiled walk-in shower, with access from the living room and one bedroom. Both bedrooms seemed to be of the same size, including king sized beds, dressers, night stands, closets. There are 2 tall windows in each bedroom. The dining area has seating for 4. The couch opens up as a queen sleeper. The unit is close to the elevator that is nearest to the lobby. I am told that this unit could sleep 6 people but I think you would be comfortable with 4. The Unit does not have a washer/dryer.


----------



## TomR

I would appreciate any information on Unit 511A. We have an II exchange there scheduled for October, 2020. According to the II Confirmation Certificate 511A is a 1 bedroom unit with a king size bed and a limited kitchen facility. Any information as to the size, location, and overall assessment would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## spackler

TomR said:


> I would appreciate any information on Unit 511A. We have an II exchange there scheduled for October, 2020. According to the II Confirmation Certificate 511A is a 1 bedroom unit with a king size bed and a limited kitchen facility. Any information as to the size, location, and overall assessment would be helpful. Thanks in advance.



I own 511 for a spring week; pretty nice 2 bedroom lockout, honestly.

511A is the larger side & is 633 square feet, washer & dryer included.  No oven.  Saturday check-in.  Don't have any pics of this one, though.


----------



## TomR

Thank you Spackler. That is the kind of information I was hoping to get.


----------



## melissy123

Can anyone tell me what unit 214 would be like. It’s two bedrooms and two bathrooms. Got an exchange for the week before Mardi Gras.


----------



## chapjim

melissy123 said:


> Can anyone tell me what unit 214 would be like. It’s two bedrooms and two bathrooms. Got an exchange for the week before Mardi Gras.



It's not much but this is the best QH unit map I've seen.  Unit 214 looks to be on the back side of the building facing the alley.

Very few QH units have ovens in the kitchen.  Cooktop, dishwasher, fridge, and small appliances but no oven.  Don't be surprised if there are no windows.  (I have a week in Unit 110, also on the back side.  No windows but of course it's on the ground floor.)  The alley can be noisy for a short period early in the AM - trucks emptying dumpsters.

I hope an owner chimes in with some details but it should be a fun week.


----------



## sharewhereMiMi

I would suggest that you contact the QH directly.  Last year there was extensive fire damage, plus the water damage.  Some units/sections have been rebuilt and reconfigured compared to how we Owners have remembered them, pre 2020.   The staff (Casey, Nikki, Nina) at QH are always polite and genuinely helpful.
  A simple internet search will connect you to their front desk.  (Not sure if I was allowed to leave their phone number).
Also ask about their complimentary breakfast and cocktail social…




melissy123 said:


> Can anyone tell me what unit 214 would be like. It’s two bedrooms and two bathrooms. Got an exchange for the week before Mardi Gras.


----------



## melissy123

I ended up letting the unit go. I feel there’s too much uncertainty again now with the omicron variant. If Mardi Gras parades don’t happen, then not much point going.


----------



## almond

I just did an exchange through Interval International and had 2 rooms for a week (the week before Christmas 2022). Room 503 and Room 403. Both rooms had recently been completely renovated and were GORGEOUS! Super clean. Big Smart TVs in both living room & bedroom, new mattresses on the beds, full size fridges in the kitchen, 4 burner cooktops and dishwashers. Lots of kitchen cupboard space, beautiful large walk-in showers - I mean really nice! 503 has a bigger living room area, plush carpeting and 2 sofa beds but it's on the top floor so the bathroom has a bit of a slope to the roof - no big deal. 403 also has a sofa bed but the living area is a bit smaller and the floors are woods laminate but I'm splitting hairs because both units with spacious and comfortable. We were thrilled and would definitely go back. There were no fees of any kind when I checked out. Comments on this forum and on TripAdvisor led me to think there would be a resort fee or hydro charge, but that was not the case.


----------

